# Blue (baby)



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

painting something new


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! My jaw is on the floor.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

help me out dick... with or without?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh definitely with.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is fantastic! I agree with Dick, definitely with.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OH THOSE EYES!!!!! Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

finished


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow!! 
Now you can do this, but no self portrait??? Lol

This piece is wonderful @meli


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, I mean wow, don't know what else to say, um, er, ah, wow.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!! I did start to record this as a speed art video but my pc is so weak it really struggles


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Again wow that is outstanding, and I could never dream of doing that.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

that one turned out swell!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Too cool :kiss:


----------

